# What do your dogs absolutely hate?



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine seems to be the vacuum cleaner, he didn't mind it as a young pup but lately it's full scale attack whenever i pull it out of the closet. Close second is the dust mop which he seems to think is a load of fur that he has to attack relentlessly. Any ideas on how to desensitize him or do I just continually crate him while I pick up all the loose fur ](*,)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

One of my PSDs absolutely hated anyone taking a picture of him.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My last PSD (that I worked) hated brass. Surely it wasn't a learned behavior.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I assume you mean "The Brass"....:-D:-D


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I was going to say badguys but he sure likes finding them so since he really hates anyone that tries to tell him what to do I guess that makes me he hates .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

You are twisted to name a dog like that "Bingo":-D


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> You are twisted to name a dog like that "Bingo":-D


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Robbie hates birds...they sit in HIS yard in HIS trees and on HIS fence and he dont like it one bit [-(

my neighbour tends to throw old bread into the yard and on top of his shed and a lot of birds and gulls flock to there and every so often bread gets dropped in the yard which ofcourse he considers HIS...he caught a gull that way once when it flew over and dropped some bread and tried to swoop in for the retrieve only to discover Robbie wasnt kenneled at moment...he jumped the gull and took its bread and let the gull go :lol:

stupid dog :roll:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Squirrels and cats - they sit on the fence and taunt the dogs. I love the irony of it when the little bastards fall off though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I assume you mean "The Brass"....:-D:-D


Yes sir. 

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jesea- Cats and other small furry game. People going near her crate (rig) or her outdoor kennel. 

Max- Anyone that tries to be "mushy" towards him (there are a couple people besides me he likes though). People going near me. 

Ash- she hates nothing except the vacuum and going into her crate. Tell her to "kennel" and I get the "oh my GAAWD, you are so mean" look. But, she goes in without question though. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I put the ball away and we have to stop.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> When I put the ball away and we have to stop.


Thats a buzz kill for sure. 
Teh mail man he don't like him it will be very bad if he ever gets a hold of the mail man or UPS guy


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

My older dog .. she from time to time it is outing she hates or leaving the fight with the decoy. That has always boiled under the surface. 

She loves cats, rabbits and squirrels as someone else has mentioned but she likes them with a pinch of salt before she eats them. She now has dispatched 1 squirrel, 2 rabbits and 1 neighbours cat. She keeps the backyard pretty clean.  The squirrels are on to her and so am I, so when squirrels are in the yard I make a bit of noise before I let her out and watch the fun after I give the squirrels a head start. 

She also hates 2 stroke yard machines, the leaf blower and whipper snipper are her mortal enemies. She will go in again and again on the whipper getting snapped in the face but it doesn't phase her. The leaf blower too, she will try to grip the end and the velocity of the blower will blow her mouth and lips up like a balloon until they flap from the wind! What a maroon! It must be the sound of the 2 stroke that makes her go overboard as it must sound like the gun multiplied x 100 that we use in training. 

The pup he is mostly along for the ride with the squirrels, rabbit, cats, other dogs. He patrols the backyard and the house relentlessly and will challenge anyone or anything coming close to the property, a bit of a pain. But I can accept that, that he thinks it is his job.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> When I put the ball away and we have to stop.


Same here, Susan, with both dogs......


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My guy Yaro hates it when his food bowl is empty.!!!!!!!
I swear that dog would eat non stop if I would let him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My normally very dog neutral Thunder tries to eat through our pvc privacy fence to get to the two Bearded Collies behind us.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Awww Bob how cute .. he just wants to give the beardo wierdos a shave that is all.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm, well, any yard equipment. He broke a 1" cotton lead to rip into the mower, but if it's not in his yard he could care less about a mower or weed whacker etc... He's already got some cats. Tries for squirrels. He hasn't seen any bears or coyotes yet- I'll predict 1 dead coyote.

He hates when strangers want to be his friend.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

My patrol dog is constantly passing gas in the patrol car. Not so bad in the summer but it is horrible in the winter


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> My patrol dog is constantly passing gas in the patrol car. Not so bad in the summer but it is horrible in the winter


smells linger in the cold air...

I used to work at a restaurant and remember farting in the freezer....and walking back in there an hour later and smelling it...LOL....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dog hates hoses and shovels...or loves them, hard to say....

leftover imprinting from her early months in the kennel, used to put her in an attached kennel to clean her kennel, the game was attack the water and shovel through the fence..kinda stuck...

tried to shovel some snow yesterday, had to really get on her to stop her from grabbing the shovel...I suppose the fact that I was throwing the snow on her, did not help....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> My patrol dog is constantly passing gas in the patrol car. Not so bad in the summer but it is horrible in the winter


That's called payback .


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Chipmunks and about anything else that comes on the property. The chipmunks around here are pretty clever, they taunt my one dog in his run until he hits boiling point.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> My patrol dog is constantly passing gas in the patrol car. Not so bad in the summer but it is horrible in the winter


Dang what the hell dose your dog eat that sounds terrible
Not trying to sound bostfull but I think I can only recall my Shepherd ever only letting one fart he never farts or has the shitzz he got sick once last summer and had the shitzz but they quickly disappeared.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Cuda hates turkies.. he's killed 3-4 adult turkies. The stupid things jump *into* the yard and then can't figure out how to hop out before he catches them. It's fun coming home from work and finding turkey bits everywhere.

He also hates vinegar and chew. He snarls and barks and practically foams at the mouth if he smells either one.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I was also reminded tonight how much my adult dog hates baths. The pup is fine with it and likes to play in the tub, the adult...well I end up in the tub holding her in the whole time. 

I hate bathing the dogs, but they smelled like ass.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was also reminded tonight how much my adult dog hates baths. The pup is fine with it and likes to play in the tub, the adult...well I end up in the tub holding her in the whole time.
> 
> I hate bathing the dogs, but they smelled like ass.


I tie her out and hose her down. then she is ok to be lathered up...then stand back and spray again...only way to be safe...she hates/loves spraying water too much for bathing..

took dog to do it yourself bathing place...bathing station with noose...lol..

broke the chain, alligator rolled, and tried to bite me...scared the other "customers" and owners...did NOT use the dryers...left quickly....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I had the bathtub filled for the kids - got the kids out, didn't drain the tub right off. Got video of the puppy jumping in the tub on his own to play and make a huge slip and slide out of my entire bathroom. The kids loved it, I am not enjoying the clean up at all. At least he doesn't fight about the tub, my bitch I have to get in the tub stripped down to a pair of shorts and physically hold her in there the entire time - after lifting her fat ass in the tub to begin with. Bath day is not a fun day with her - but my garden hose is frozen solid


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone who walks up within 3-4 feet of the truck.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> My bitch I have to get in the tub stripped down to a pair of shorts and physically hold her in there the entire time - after lifting her fat ass in the tub to begin with. Bath day is not a fun day with her - but my garden hose is frozen solid


Ashley, I take it you don't have a garage? I put mine on a thin choke and a 4' lead that is wrapped around a 25 lb weight situated over the drain in the garage. It works pretty well and I can have it wrapped up in 5 or so minutes. Clean up is a breeze. No wet walls to wipe down, just a quick run of the squeegee over the floor to move the water closer to the drain.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a garage but it's completely unheated - so when the hose is frozen, they have to go in the tub.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: I have a "hate being washed" dog here as well....discovered this when we had to wash him at one time and he ripped everything to shreds in his sight, including the waterhose, my jacket, the bottle of shampoo...and everything else out there at that moment...as soon as released he goes for whatever is in the yard and shreds the hell out of it...Had to tie him to the kennel once it got so bad, tied him with his head chest and waist so he was immobile and i could wash him but it wasnt a pretty sight.

Found an excellent solution to my problem tho for those rare occasions that he needs to be washed! I take him down to the carwash and in the dogtrailer and use the highpressure cleaner on him :lol: not up close ofcourse but it works a charm...just leave him in the trailer and both he and the trailer get a good cleaning out :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice...lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ydx6d_vvPI&feature=related

Start watching around 5:30 in.


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

Bon Jovi :-k


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Alice...lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ydx6d_vvPI&feature=related
> 
> Start watching around 5:30 in.



Jerry lee !!!!

love that movie lol...that was actualy what got me the idea to take him to the carwash back then :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: I have a "hate being washed" dog here as well....discovered this when we had to wash him at one time and he ripped everything to shreds in his sight, including the waterhose, my jacket, the bottle of shampoo...and everything else out there at that moment...as soon as released he goes for whatever is in the yard and shreds the hell out of it...Had to tie him to the kennel once it got so bad, tied him with his head chest and waist so he was immobile and i could wash him but it wasnt a pretty sight.
> 
> Found an excellent solution to my problem tho for those rare occasions that he needs to be washed! I take him down to the carwash and in the dogtrailer and use the highpressure cleaner on him :lol: not up close ofcourse but it works a charm...just leave him in the trailer and both he and the trailer get a good cleaning out :mrgreen:


that is a good idea..bet that looks kinda strange to people that might see you doing that...LOL


My little girl doesnt mind the washing, either hates or loves the water being sprayed, I tie her out or put her in kennel to wet down and rinse off, but the actual bathing part is ok....


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Dozer hates:

Vets, actually anyone in scrubs is suspected of being a vet and he hates them. Last time we were there, he was drugged and muzzled and they basically said dont bring him back unless he's dieing. 

Snow Shovel and Lawn Mower. Love or hate, I dont know which. I pretty much have to put him in the house to shovel or mow. He attacks the wheels on the mower and tries to bite the shovel causeing me to spill when Im trying to toss.

Upright Vacuum. Which I dont understand because anytime I fire up the shop vac, he comes running to get vacuumed, he absolutely loves it. I can't even use the shop vac for anything without him being a total PITA trying to get his vac on. Why he runs for the hills with the house vac I don't know but I have started putting his leash on and he stays tethered to me while I vaccum now. He doesn't act scared when he's tethered, I dont get it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ashley...you are supposed to drain the hose and bring it in...LOL..

Not sure if this would help but if you get a good rubber hose,they dont freeze and crack like some of the cheaper ones. and you can get one of those water bed attachments for a sink faucet and use the hose, either outside or in the garage if you have a good drain...and just make sure you get all the water out of it, but it might be easier just to do it in the shower or tub or whatever, like you are..

might save you from having to strip down and wrestle..


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't think of a water bed attachment...hmmm.
My garage doesn't have a drain though, but it's elevated so I imagine it would drain out down my driveway and onto the street, and I think I'd need probably at least 50 feet of hose to make it from my kitchen sink (closest) to the garage door..

Eh, I don't bathe her very often, next time I'll just take her to the groomer and not answer my cell phone until I'm sure they're done.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> next time I'll just take her to the groomer and not answer my cell phone until I'm sure they're done.


LOL


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hahaha, most of my dogs are a groomer's dream come true. Of course, that's because I'm the groomer and they've been coming to work with me since they were babies. They jump in the tub and stand still for everything.

Outside with the water hose, forget it! They are not conditioned to accept that at all and I don't care, it's fun to play with the water spray. And I don't even dare start the pressure washer unless they are put up.

They really, really hate the mail man and delivery guys too. Anyone coming to bang on the door, in fact. :lol:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

One of mine hates you blowing in her face, it drives her wild.

A couple of them go absolutely nuts with the vacuum cleaner, tires, wheelbarrow etc. My ACD slashed one of my car tyres with her teeth and I had to get a new one. The vacuum cleaner has plenty of teeth marks on it.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Achilles is pretty neutral to most everything but there are a few things he hates!!
#1 when play has to come to an end, he barks and bites the crate when i put him away
#2 small rodent type animals (they dont come near our yard anymore) has killed two rabbits, injured a possum, and almost got into a confrontation with a ****. 
#3 he hates professional style high powered blow dryers or vaccuum hoses near his face
#4 he hates!!! when people come close to my truck. for the psa carjacking scenario he doesn't take it nearly as seriously almost as if he gets bored or something and he doesnt bark nearly like he does in my truck daily.
#5 when people try to cuddle him 
#6 small kids that harrass him, he is very tolerant but does all he can to avoid them!
#7 in the summer time, coming out of the water


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

and possibly a love/hate relationship with sprayin water.... he bites at the end of the nozzle and the sprayin water and chases it when i make zig zags with it but i think its more of a love.:-k


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Nail clipping. My black dog will bite me, but he gives lots of warning that he really, really would like me to stop touching his feet before he has to. Which turns the Mal into a big puddle of goo... he gets very upset when Baker is mad and tries to crawl in my lap. The DS just bolts and hides upstairs when the clippers come out, but she'll let me do her nails if I insist.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

i start all grooming stuff very early in their lives so they get use to all the weird stuff, Achilles hates layin down for it but its easier havin him lay down than standin like i do with the others cause he hates bein hunched over like that and id rather see his face at all times lol. luckily i dont have to do nails that often cause he trims them himself w all the runnin and what not. but baths he's great he loves the water and stays still for me after practice from an early age. i dont want minimal grooming to be an issue with any of my dogs. my dog is very leary of vets now, use to like them but after some harsh handling from an emergency vet after a car accident he is not trusting of them anymore.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Baden hates 1 neighbor and anyone who visits her house. I can't stand the snatch either. I figure anyone who comes to visit, may be just as mentally unstable as she is, to put up with her company. So points to the dog.

Anything that resides in our shed, but particularly the lawn mower, weed eater and chain saw need to die. Not sure why, it is only mine that need to die. We walk by neighbors mowing and it's all good, can be at the park with riding mowers and he could care less. He makes it hard to work with rakes, shovels or a hose in the yard too, but I think that is just play.

The mower and the neighbor are marked for death!

Ohh forgot, he hates all vets and techs also. Don't come at his ass with a thermometor, unless you have a death wish. He's a damn lamb outside the room, but get him locked in a room and start looking at him, like you want something from him....that's another animal.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

> Ohh forgot, he hates all vets and techs also. Don't come at his ass with a thermometor, unless you have a death wish. He's a damn lamb outside the room, but get him locked in a room and start looking at him, like you want something from him....that's another animal.


yep, thats mine too! He actually gets squirelly when anyone starts looking at him too much, like if I told you he had a sore on his elbow and you started staring to see it, he gets all wierd. I think he thinks we're aliens and gonna suck his brain out. LOL


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

My male hates bubbles in water... he will not go near the auto-watering bowl. female hates squirrels, and any sort of hidden noise originating from the couch. if someone scratches the back of the couch she literally nose dives into the cushions trying to kill whatever made the noise. She also hates any foreign dog that growls or challenges her. Thats a major PITA


----------



## Tatiana Jacques (Dec 27, 2010)

My dogs actually seem to hate fish. I know this is a bit odd but if I serve them Tuna (which I don't anymore), they won't eat it. Good thing I have a cat too hehe


----------

